# Bit by the bug....need a new gun.



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

In less than 2 years I have not only got my first gun but expanded to 3. Mossberg maverick 88 with 24" field barrel. Traditions bulkstalker ml, and marlin 60 online for 90 after tax shipping and ffl transfer. Next will be deer and hog rifle since the mossberg is really heavy for decent hikes. Thinking marlin 336 in 30-30 since will be used in escambia and blackwater and have heard the great things about 30-30 rounds in brush. I like the Winchester top eject but scope mounting is easier with marlin because of ejectors. I would be lucky to hit a target at much more than 50 yds with irons because of my awful vision so scope is a must. I think a set of see through rings for 25-50 and a scope zeroed at 75 or 100. I am coming up on my second year in the woods so seeking input.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

I'd buy a bolt action 06...but at 100 yards prob doesn't matter. That bug keeps biting me and probably most the guys on this forum.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

The Marlin 336 is a good gun. That was my first deer rifle 40 years ago.
If I were you, I would look for an older one without the crossbolt safety. 
And don't put see-thru mounts on it. They sound good in theory but are not user friendly. Just get a decent variable scope, maybe a 2-7 and mount it with regular rings.
Seems like that new Field and Stream store had the 336 on sale last week for something like $350. It was a Remlin though with the safety. (as all new ones are)


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

I was also reading about a 45-70 which is a round I've not really heard about until today. From the looks of that compared to 30-30 round, it'll definately do a number on a deer but would also put a hurtin on a hog I would imagine. I understand they are more expensive, but I think hand loading would be fun with it. Anybody use a 45-70?


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Welldoya about avoiding the see-thru mounts. It's just something else to confuse you at the moment of truth.

A gun's capability will remain the same from the time they are built, but WHERE you hunt can change at anytime, so don't buy a gun with range limitations like the 30-30 or the 45-70 unless you're just in love with lever guns. Someone may invite you to their land and you'll find yourself on a long greenfield or powerline wishing you had a more capable 200+ yard gun. I would suggest a bolt gun in one of the standard calibers like .270, 30-06, .308, 7mm08, etc.

Of course, this is my opinion and I'm sure you'll hear others.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

30-30, 45-70 etc are horrible brush guns. Think about this for a second...why would you think a slow, large diameter bullet would be better than a smaller higher BC bullet. The larger, slower bullet has a lot better chance of being thrown off its path than say a .243, .270, 7mm08 etc. Also see thru rings are garbage. You can dog me all you want but they are junk, I don't care that you have a 30-30 that's had those rings on it for 35 years they are still worthless. Get a good set of rings and the correct scope for the gun and you won't have to worry about see thru rings. Saying that I have probably 10-12 lever action rifles So im not hating but a "brush gun" is a myth. Look into a lower end bolt action and put some decent optics on it and you'll be set.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

If you have your heart set on a 336, don't forget the 35 REM!!! I don't like lever actions but the 35 REM was a bucket list gun. I got one and LOVE it!!!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

Splittine said:


> 30-30, 45-70 etc are horrible brush guns. Think about this for a second...why would you think a slow, large diameter bullet would be better than a smaller higher BC bullet. The larger, slower bullet has a lot better chance of being thrown off its path than say a .243, .270, 7mm08 etc. Also see thru rings are garbage. You can dog me all you want but they are junk, I don't care that you have a 30-30 that's had those rings on it for 35 years they are still worthless. Get a good set of rings and the correct scope for the gun and you won't have to worry about see thru rings. Saying that I have probably 10-12 lever action rifles So im not hating but a "brush gun" is a myth. Look into a lower end bolt action and put some decent optics on it and you'll be set.


Couldn't agree more. I think lever guns have the "cool factor" but a bolt gun is a heck of a lot more deadly. Rem 700 or win model 70 and put some serious cash in your scope with some dnz rings and go sharpen your skinning knife.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

As a lever gun lover, dont buy it as your primary gun. Do not limit yourself to short distances because of where your hunting now. Take a ride to blackwater and 200 plus yard shots are everywhere . Look at it like this . A 30-06 or 270 or 308 will kill them just as dead at 50 yards as a 30-30. But a 30-30 ain't worth a plug out past 200. I know it's been done but they are the exception not the rule. If it's a lever gun you really want then Marlin also builds one in a 308 which I will own before long.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Plus that brush gun thing is a joke. ANY bullet is going to change its trajectory once it comes in contact with a branch. Again I'm a 30-30 lover. Both my kids and all my nieces and nephews killed their first deer with my 30-30. But I had plots set up for short distances and I deer hunt with a .270


----------



## Hogwash (Apr 20, 2015)

You cant go wrong with a Remington 700 in .308. Relatively light recoil, great ballistics, wide range of loads available, and it'll kill just about everything.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I doesn't bite me. I can't fit any more firearms in my safe.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Thank you all for the input. I know nothing about ballistics but have heard 30 30 is for brush due to weight and projection type so was going strictly off of hearsay. I guess it is between 308 30 06 and 7 mm mag and will come down to value for gun at time of purchase. Are all of these reloadable? I can see that as a relaxing hobby


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Any of them 3 will kill a deer anywhere in the lower 48 you want to go. The 7mm might be a little over kill but if you can get within several hundred yards it will do the job


----------



## smokin berlinet (Aug 25, 2012)

Look at what terrain your going to be hunting, ammo prices and what gun feels best for you. I love lever guns and hunt with one alot here, but I also use a 7mm-08 here where my 30-30 and 35 remington are not being used for their optimum capabilities. I love all 3 of my lever guns, but you got to be versitile. Your shotgun can cover the short range for now with slugs or buckshot. But, it's you carrying it and hunting with it. Get what feels good for you and you feel comfortable with and that you can shoot accurately. Then, buy another next year....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

You didn't say what your budget is. A nice lever is generally cheaper than a nice bolt but there are some decent bolt guns made (like Savage) that are pretty cheap.
If you can swing it, the Browning XBolt .270 for sale in the classifieds is a dang good gun and one you would keep for life. And it's already got a nice scope on it.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Budget currently is 300 and less. Found a clean Remington not, not700 but 7something in 270 for $250 at a local shop so getting it. Comes with Bushnell scope


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> Budget currently is 300 and less. Found a clean Remington not, not700 but 7something in 270 for $250 at a local shop so getting it. Comes with Bushnell scope


 this may offend some folks but whatever. if its a 710, run like hell


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> Budget currently is 300 and less. Found a clean Remington not, not700 but 7something in 270 for $250 at a local shop so getting it. Comes with Bushnell scope


Whatever you do, stay away from the 710 and they're new POS, the 770. Older Remmy 700's, Winchester model 70's, Savage 111's or 16's should be able to be found in your price range, caliber cones down to whatever you think is best, .270, .280, 30/06, .308, 7mm/08, .300, etc. Don't skimp on the scope, put as much $ as you can into it and put it in some good mounts and youre set!


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

There was a 243 for same price and savage for same price in 270 but scope didn't look as good. I might go with savage and have a better gun and upgrade scope next year if 710 is that bad. I read about the safety recall after seeing the previous post and was hoping it would be okay if not subject to recall after I get serial no. But if quality is that low, I will check out the savage instead. Thanks for the heads up.

*****EDIT*****
Found a ruger that I'm currently bidding on gunbroker-ruger hawkeye. Hopefully it'll do well. will come up to comparable prices w/ the savage if I get it w/ my current bid.

I think I've decided on the 270. I figure since I'm going to learn how to hand load, I can find some light loads to take out the coyotes tearing up my grandfather's watermelons and taking headshots I can keep the pelts and is plenty for BW/escambia. I also understand it doesn't have the recoil of a heavier caliber.

I know nothing about ballistics so hopefully my understanding of the 270 is correct.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Thompson Center makes a nice entry rifle. TC Venture at 7lbs, it is guaranteed MOA and comes in a wide variety of calibers at a reasonable price ($500-$550). Budsgunshop.com has them listed for $450. After looking at the reviews and handling one I would probably pick this over a savage axis or a Ruger American. 

Now with calibers for your first I would pick something that is widely used, easy on the wallet, and a wide range of bullet selection such as the 30-06, .308, or .270.

Then pick a scope probably Nikon Prostaff, Vortex Crossfire (vortex has a lifetime warrenty). Both are around $200. Good glass for the use but . No need to go all out for a first. A set up like this will easily get the job done past the normal yardage that will be shot around here. As the years go on you can upgrade to a better scope like but if you want better Vortex Vipers, Meopta, Kahles.

Don't buy those see through rings. Save the extra $25 and buy a set of DNZ game reapers or something similar. I know a few people that had the see through rings and had to switch because they couldn't hold a zero. Your rings will be just as important as anything else. You can still buy quality at a modest price you just have to find the right companies.

But if you are stuck on a lever rifle Hornady does make the Lever Revolution 160gr (and also offers a 140 gr load) bullet that could easily make that 30-30 a 200 yard rifle if they group decent. Three inches high at 100 yards will make it zero at 200 yards and with 1300 ft lbs of energy at 200 yards it will be plenty to cleanly harvest a deer

Also my take is this Rifle season isn't for another 3 1/2- 5 months depends if you will hunt thanksgiving or not. I would save up the extra money and buy something that will give you good success. It will suck if you are in the stand and a big buck walks out and your rings aren't solid, scope is knocked off or anything else and will save you the headache in the future at the range. Like I said before you can still buy quality just need to know where to look.

And if you think the bug is bad now wait until you get an AR or an AK.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

They had 2 venture rifles on clearance at dicks for 349..they may still be there but I doubt it.


----------

